# Sea mullet rig?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Favorite sea mullet/whiting/va mullet/kingfish hook and rig?? Lets hear it.

I use the sea striker pompano rigs but recently cashed in on a deal on some #6 or #8 (cant remember) gami circles and 20lb Seaguar flouro and thought about tieing some sea mullet/pompano rigs. What do you guys use?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Simple double dropper with a couple beads always worked for me. Circles are great for whiting, as they hit hard and hook themselves easily.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I go quite a bit larger on the circles-usually the 2/0 eagle claws or #1-1/0 owners. If the mullet can’t get his lips around that, he’s too small….


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

and the mullet master hath spoken- Amen


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep, 2/0 Eagle claw here, add a couple of orange beads above th hook. Still haven't tried the masters trick of the barney floats but have been considering it...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Cuz I’m lazy, I use the sea striker rigs often too, and replace the hooks. Those #6 or #8 will still come in handy when they’re short striking.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

barney floats RAWK!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Pretty much what Dr.Bubba said on the double dropper thing. I use 2/0 eagle claw circles as well. Sometimes if the water is a little rough I will switch to a fish finder rig and hod my rod until I locate a school then spike up and throw the double drop rig.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive tied a few double droppers with an orange bead...will take some photos tonight and post to get opinions


----------

